# BHF Manchester to Blackpool Night Ride 2014



## MattE72 (13 Mar 2014)

Hi all

I've signed up to do the Manchester to Blackpool bike ride for the British Heart Foundation and was just wondering if anyone else had done this in the past or was planning on doingin it again and if so what were their thoughts? It's about 12 miles further than I've ever ridden before but until recently I've been riding an MTB on the road, since I've got my road bike I've found longer distances less onerous! By September I'll be more than ready!

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Andrew Br (13 Mar 2014)

For night riding practise, why not sign up for one of the Friday Night Rides to the Coast (FNRttC) ?
There are two in the North (York-Hull and Manchester-Morecambe).
More info here:- http://fnrttc.blogspot.co.uk/

The rides are announced/discussed on the "Cyclechat and Informal Rides board".

.


----------



## DCLane (14 Mar 2014)

@MattE72 - see below: 

Have a look here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/manchester-to-blackpool-night-ride-29-30th-september-2012.101120/

Target time: http://app.strava.com/activities/23587936#421216296 2 hours 37 minutes & 17 seconds 

For anyone else, registration is at: https://www.bhf.org.uk/get-involved...bike-rides/manchester-to-blackpool-night.aspx

If I do this I wouldn't be able to do my (free entry) Yorkshire 10k run in Sheffield the next morning.


----------



## MattE72 (14 Mar 2014)

Thanks chaps!


----------



## MattE72 (21 Mar 2014)

DCLane said:


> @MattE72 - see below:
> 
> Have a look here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/manchester-to-blackpool-night-ride-29-30th-september-2012.101120/
> 
> ...


 
I just noticed your time! I think it's safe from me. I'll be more than happy with 4hrs.


----------



## Gez73 (21 Mar 2014)

You'll do way better than four hours MattE72! I managed it in three fifteen last year. It's a great ride, I even cycled back home afterwards (I won't divulge the return time) the last two years as did the CC lot in 2012. Well marshalled and the rest stops, should you use them are very well stocked and the general vibe is great. Goodluck with your prep. Gez


----------



## MattE72 (21 Mar 2014)

Gez73 said:


> You'll do way better than four hours MattE72! I managed it in three fifteen last year. It's a great ride, I even cycled back home afterwards (I won't divulge the return time) the last two years as did the CC lot in 2012. Well marshalled and the rest stops, should you use them are very well stocked and the general vibe is great. Goodluck with your prep. Gez



Cheers Gez. You have greater faith in my speed than I do then! 

I'm really looking forward to it and wish it wasn't still 6 months away, although that gives me plenty of time to improve and revise my time. Hopefully I've got a couple of more experienced mate coming as well, so they'll probably drag me along.


----------



## mmmmartin (24 Mar 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> For night riding practise, why not sign up for one of the Friday Night Rides to the Coast (FNRttC) ?
> There are two in the North (York-Hull and Manchester-Morecambe).
> More info here:- http://fnrttc.blogspot.co.uk/
> 
> ...


This is a very sensible suggestion. Doing York to Hull would be an ideal introduction to night riding, and eliminate any stress you might otherwise have. You would be in good company, it is a very supportive ethos.


----------



## MattE72 (24 Mar 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> This is a very sensible suggestion. Doing York to Hull would be an ideal introduction to night riding, and eliminate any stress you might otherwise have. You would be in good company, it is a very supportive ethos.



I might actually give it a go! Sounds like a good night out.


----------



## MattE72 (30 Jul 2014)

Been a while since I posted on this thread but just wondering if anybody on here was also taking part?


----------



## Andrew Br (30 Jul 2014)

A reminder since the Manchester-Morecambe ride is this Friday night.
Info here:-
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/fr...st-manchester-to-morecambe-1st-august.160284/


----------



## Goldie (1 Aug 2014)

I haven't signed up this year, but I've done it twice in the past and it is a great ride. The gradient profile is good - all the climbing is over and done with by the time you reach Blackrod, just past Bolton. With a few little bumps, it's flat or downhill the rest of the way. 

The food on offer was ropey the first time and incredibly expensive the second, so I'd pack up. Weather wise, I hoped for a balmy Indian Summer style night both times and both times ended up soaked to the skin. I didn't mind a bit though - there was a great atmosphere and plenty of other riders to sare it with. There's a photo from the finish line in 2012 here: http://thelangsett.blogspot.co.uk/2014_04_01_archive.html - blimey that was cold! - and I've got a few more somewhere.

I tried the coach back second time, and it worked well. My bike came out wiht no more scratches than it started with.

Keep us posted!http://thelangsett.blogspot.co.uk/2014_04_01_archive.html


----------



## MattE72 (7 Aug 2014)

Goldie said:


> I haven't signed up this year, but I've done it twice in the past and it is a great ride. The gradient profile is good - all the climbing is over and done with by the time you reach Blackrod, just past Bolton. With a few little bumps, it's flat or downhill the rest of the way.
> 
> The food on offer was ropey the first time and incredibly expensive the second, so I'd pack up. Weather wise, I hoped for a balmy Indian Summer style night both times and both times ended up soaked to the skin. I didn't mind a bit though - there was a great atmosphere and plenty of other riders to sare it with. There's a photo from the finish line in 2012 here: http://thelangsett.blogspot.co.uk/2014_04_01_archive.html - blimey that was cold! - and I've got a few more somewhere.
> 
> ...


 Cheers for the advice @Goldie. I'll keep my fingers crossed for one of those lovely September evening we all remember but seldom get!


----------



## MattE72 (2 Sep 2014)

Managed to complete the distance required for the ride for the first time last week (plus an additional 2 miles to boot!). It was my first 50+ mile ride and in doing so removed the trepidation I had about being able to complete it. Looking forward to the ride more than I already was now!


----------

